# F14 Tomcats?



## jonathan_power (29 Aug 2008)

The US has decommisioned these havent they?

Alot of them arent really old and parts would be easy to come buy with all the US stocks

Has Canada thought of these as another plane for the Air Force?


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Aug 2008)

Why?


----------



## jonathan_power (29 Aug 2008)

more air support for the boys on the ground right?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Aug 2008)

Still have to get training on them, still have to have people trained on them, still have to buy them. Why do that when we are having issues doing the same with the CF18?


----------



## jonathan_power (29 Aug 2008)

i guess when you put it that way


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

jonathan_power said:
			
		

> more air support for the boys on the ground right?



30 year old airplane............nuff said


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Aug 2008)

...and would you want to be mistaken for the Iranian Air Force?


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Aug 2008)

30 years old plane (don't we have enough issues with a 25 years old one).  Old technology.  Plus, they are all destroyed, aren't they?


----------



## Jammer (29 Aug 2008)

A good many of them are still in AMARC in Arizona.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Aug 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> 30 years old plane (don't we have enough issues with a 25 years old one).  Old technology.  Plus, they are all destroyed, aren't they?



No...throw N28° 56' 26.88", E050° 51' 34.20" into Google Maps/Google Earth...


----------



## CougarKing (29 Aug 2008)

jonathan_power said:
			
		

> more air support for the boys on the ground right?



An F14 is not exactly something that comes to mind when one thinks of a good CAS platform. You could have thought of a something that was a DEDICATED CAS platform, such as the A10 Warthog even if the US was not going to sell them anytime soon.


----------



## Jammer (29 Aug 2008)

Hanging bombs on the "Bombcat" was a stop gap measure by the US Navy to address a shortfall in resources.
I suspect Iran has been doing it a bit longer.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Aug 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> ....An F14 is not exactly something that comes to mind when one thinks of a good CAS platform....



Nor is a B-52 or B-1B, but they have JDAMs a-plenty!


----------



## evil drunken-fool (29 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 30 year old airplane............nuff said



Just because a plane is 30 years old doesn't mean it shouldn't be flying.  There are lots of Air Forces using planes even older then this, look at the B52.  Plus, the F14D is only about half of that age.

Also, lot's of countries buy used planes to supply there Air Force.  The issue is that we already have a plane that is fairly similar and we have no need for a plane such as this.  Also, add the logistics of bringing in a new to us plane, and this topic should just be locked up.  There is already enough ones about what planes we should buy.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Nor is a B-52 or B-1B, but they have JDAMs a-plenty!



And not just JDAM........why else would a B-52 have one of these :


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> Just because a plane is 30 years old doesn't mean it shouldn't be flying.  Also, lot's of countries buy used planes to supply there Air Force.



Yeah. My airplane is only 28 years old so i dont know the deal with old airplanes....what was i thinking.

As beat up as a B-52 is at its age...it has not taken the beating that an F-14 with 30+ years of salt water corosion and deck landings has taken, hands down.


----------



## Jammer (29 Aug 2008)

...craziness I tell you.

Ergo...if you hang a designator on and Aurora you could drop....


----------



## evil drunken-fool (29 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah. My airplane is only 28 years old so i dont know the deal with old airplanes....what was i thinking.
> 
> As beat up as a B-52 is at its age...it has not taken the beating that an F-14 with 30+ years of salt water corosion and deck landings has taken, hands down.



Ah, your just cherry picking at what I was saying.  If you read it, I agree with what your saying.  Just expand your point, as you have done now.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Ergo...if you hang a designator on and Aurora you could drop....



Careful now.....dont want the NDP and Lieberals to hear you. Designators use lasers after all.......


----------



## CougarKing (29 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Careful now.....dont want the NDP and Lieberals to hear you. Designators use lasers after all.......



Like Dr. Evil's sharks???


----------



## Jammer (29 Aug 2008)

...you could call it....The Alan Parsons Project... ;D


----------



## stegner (29 Aug 2008)

The CF had initially considered the F-14 and buying the near brad-new Iranian fleet back in the late 1970's and early 1980's.  However, the Canadian involvement in the Iranian Hostage crisis saw the deal fall through.  Btw a lot of the F-14 airframes have been destroyed so parts cannot fall into the wrong hands.


----------

